# Javascript wenn Variable aktualisiert wird, dann prüfe



## Elitepain (29. Jan 2017)

Hallo liebe Javascript Experten, 
ich bin neu hier im Forum und absoluter Java Anfänger. 
Kann mir hier jemand helfen? ich habe folgendes Javascript erstellt, welches auf basis einer sich ändernden Variable in Zeile 1 bei Wert 0 denn ersten exec Befehl ausführen soll und bei Wert 1 den anderen exec ausführen soll.

```
on({id: "hm-rega.0.18075"/*Steckdose Couch*/, val: true}, function (obj) {
  var value = obj.state.val;
  var oldValue = obj.oldState.val;
  exec('sudo /home/pi/raspberry-remote/./send 11110 3 1');
  console.log("exec: " + 'sudo /home/pi/raspberry-remote/./send 11110 3 1');
  if (false) {
  }
  exec('sudo /home/pi/raspberry-remote/./send 11110 3 0');
  console.log("exec: " + 'sudo /home/pi/raspberry-remote/./send 11110 3 0');
});
```



was mache ich falsch???

der eigentliche exec Befehl funktioniert, das habe ich schon getestet.

Grüße Chris


----------

